# Ancient TV cottage, Lincs, Jul14



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2014)

*I went to visit my mate in nowheresville Lincolnshire last month, and on the way back with a hangover, I stumbled across this place. Wasn't sure wether it would be worth it or not, but the ancient TV & lampshade made it worth posting - you just wouldn't see anything like that these days. I'm sure my old man had a TV like that in 70s / early 80s - back in the day when we only had 3 or 4 channels.

I don't know how long its been derelict - its got to be 10 years at least, but in the last year or so, the foliage has been cleared away, so maybe its facing demolition. *

















There is that TV in all its glory




















This isn't far from Boston, not sure if its been posted before. Nothing too epic, but a bit of a time capsule.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 15, 2014)

nice mate good find


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 15, 2014)

Always find it sad when they clear away the foliage, you can easily predict then how it will end, however mr wombat your shots have captured it well, I do like the small amount of rubble on the tv


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 15, 2014)

I like this. I can remember the excitement ehen we got Channel 4 (1982 I think it was, showing my age now)


----------



## Old No.13 (Aug 15, 2014)

That TV's upside down!!! Nice photos!!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> That TV's upside down!!! Nice photos!!



Lol, I hadn't noticed! Shame on me!
Thanks mate


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2014)

Northantz_Urbex said:


> nice mate good find


cheers mate 



mockingbird said:


> Always find it sad when they clear away the foliage, you can easily predict then how it will end, however mr wombat your shots have captured it well, I do like the small amount of rubble on the tv


Google street view a couple of years back and you could barely see the house.
Think you may be right Mr Mockingbird; it could be doomed. 
thanks mate



tumble1 said:


> I like this. I can remember the excitement ehen we got Channel 4 (1982 I think it was, showing my age now)


Thanks Tumble 
Channel 4 starting was a distant memory for me, but I think kids these days would be astonished that we only had 4 channels.


----------



## redT1ger (Aug 16, 2014)

I know this one well. They've only recently cleared the folage.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 16, 2014)

nice explore
been past this a few times in the last few months but never had time to look and never dreamed it would be like that inside


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 16, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> I know this one well. They've only recently cleared the folage.


Cheers mate. Any idea how long its been derelict?



roomthreeonefive said:


> nice explore
> been past this a few times in the last few months but never had time to look and never dreamed it would be like that inside



I thought it would be empty too, so was quite surprised to find all that lot left in there.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice one,looking at the exterior shots it looks like the footings have been laid for an extension to be built but never completed


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thats a nice old cottage and you,ve got some ace pics.


----------



## Potter (Aug 21, 2014)

I love old TVs. Be nice if somebody saves it.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah a quaint little place! I think you're right - gonna be redeveloped soon, so good job you photographed it while you could!


----------



## redT1ger (Sep 1, 2014)

Took some pics and spoke to a neighbour. Its going to be levelled and 2 modern houses built in its place.
If you dont mind I'll add my pictures to this thread


----------



## redT1ger (Sep 1, 2014)

I took some pictures at weekend and spoke to neighbour. Its to be flattened soon and 2 small houses built in its place. Ill add my photos to this thread if you dont mind


----------



## redT1ger (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## The Wombat (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Yeah a quaint little place! I think you're right - gonna be redeveloped soon, so good job you photographed it while you could!



cheers Paul, glad I got to see it



redT1ger said:


> Took some pics and spoke to a neighbour. Its going to be levelled and 2 modern houses built in its place.
> If you dont mind I'll add my pictures to this thread



Nice pics there RedT1iger, Thanks for adding 
Looks like someone has carefully turned the TV up the correct way!


----------



## Potter (Sep 5, 2014)

I like how the TV is now


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 5, 2014)

Great photos. Thank you.


----------



## lolza22 (Sep 14, 2014)

wow that telly! vintage lol!


----------

